# Generador de impulsos con puerta NOT



## DonChanquete (Mar 2, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Me están pidiendo en la universidad que haga esto, un generador de impulsos con solo una puerta NOT.

Pueden ayudarme?

Gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Con una sola? Yo los he visto pero con 2 NOT


----------



## DonChanquete (Mar 2, 2008)

Gracias anthony. Si, me piden que lo haga con una sola NOT...

Por lo q me ha comentado un compañero, lo ha hecho con un condensador y una resistencia realimentando.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

Es con un inversor pero schmitt trigger, mira aplicaciones del CD40106.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

2 ejemplos, los puedes implementar con cualquier compuerta que te de una señal invertida respecto al estado de las entradas.

Edit:
Como aclara Eduardo mas abajo en ambas figuras el oscilador de la derecha es de dudoso fucionamiento, por lo que no conviene tenerlo en cuenta para proyectos, solo esta a titulo de (Mal) ejemplo


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 2, 2008)

Fogonazo, hay un error en el segundo oscilador (U2A).
Eso oscila en el arranque a alta frecuencia (determinada principalmente por el retardo de la compuerta) y no para gracias a que conducen los diodos internos de las entradas, si no quedaria despues de unos ciclos la salida en '1'.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, pero es la primera vez, en mi corta experiencia, que escucho esto!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

En realidad lo pense (Modestamente), pero me parecio igualmente valido como ejemplo de posibilidad de oscilador (Aunque malo e inestable).

Gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## Vick (Mar 2, 2008)

Si es posible hacer un astable con un solo inversor con Schmitt, aca te dejo la configuración.

la frecuencia y el valor de R dependen del intagrado que uses:

7414 	
f=0.8/RC 	
R menor o igual a 500 ohms

74LS14 	
f=0.8/RC 	
R menor o igual a 2k 

74HC14 	
f=1.2/RC 	
R menor o igual a 10M

Saludos.


----------



## DonChanquete (Mar 2, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2008)

Otro ejemplo mas, este con cristal de cuarzo.


----------



## nachomo (Jun 11, 2008)

Une la entrada y la salida de la NOT con una resistencia.
En la entrada de la puerta pon tambien un condensador unido a tierra.

Si la salida es "SI" el condensador se ira cargando y cuando llegue al nivel ttl como "SI", la salida cambiará y empezará la descarga hasta que encuentre el nivel ttl "NO".

la salida de señal se obtiene de la salida del not.
Usar una puerta TTL


----------



## fernandob (Jun 11, 2008)

ese tipo de oscilador y muchas cosas mas las hago siempre ya que suelo usar los Cd4xxx y anda ok de reok.

abusando de tu confianza fogonazo y ya que vi que pusiste el circuito con uncristal.
yo cristales solo use cuando hice algo con un micro y los puse como decia la data y listo.

me puedes pasar algo de teoria, ? como funkan, por que esos capacitores a los lados? que es lo que late en su corazoncito de cristal..........en fin..comprenderlos como comprendo al C . cargandose y descargandose a travez de esa R y por culpa del inversor trigger que no se decide por un valor   .
la frec. del cristal es siempre = ? varia segun los compo asociados ? , si esos compo asociados se van fuera de valor mucho que pasa ? 
en fin, como dije *la teoria.*

saludos y gracias.


----------



## oscareev (Jul 12, 2009)

muy bueno


----------



## Torete (Ago 25, 2009)

nachomo dijo:


> Une la entrada y la salida de la NOT con una resistencia.
> En la entrada de la puerta pon tambien un condensador unido a tierra.
> 
> Si la salida es "SI" el condensador se ira cargando y cuando llegue al nivel ttl como "SI", la salida cambiará y empezará la descarga hasta que encuentre el nivel ttl "NO".
> ...


----------



## smoke1981 (Jun 6, 2010)

he intentado montar el circuito con una puerta not puenteandola con una resistencia u un condensador a masa pero no funciona. alguien podria decirme porque no funciona. es igual montarlo con un trigger que con una not?


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 6, 2010)

smoke1981 dijo:


> he intentado montar el circuito con una puerta not puenteandola con una resistencia u un condensador a masa pero no funciona. alguien podria decirme porque no funciona


 Los circuitos electrónicos no son a prueba de tontos, si se arman mal generalmente no funcionan. Y si no se dan detalles de lo que se hizo y del comportamiento no puede intuirse donde está el error.


> es igual montarlo con un trigger que con una not?


Not.  Debe ser un inversor schmitt trigger.


----------



## smoke1981 (Jun 7, 2010)

a ver. el tema es que en un curso de electronica me piden que diseñe un generador de impulsos con una sola puerta not, no con un schmitt trigger. os agradeceria que me echaseis un cable porque me caduca la matricula en dos meses y necesito acabarlo.me quedan un par de temas y tengo 3 ejercicios practicos con los que no puedo. Se que estoy muy verde en electronica pero cuando lo acabe intentare profundizar un poco mas en la materia.
Gracias por responder Eduardo


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 7, 2010)

Con una sola compuerta NOT sólo vas a poder hacer un oscilador si usas un cristal, un circuito LC o una red de desplazamiento de fase con 3 R y 3 C.

La version mínima de oscilador es la que se puso mas abajo (1 R, 1C y un 74HC14 o CD40106), pero la entrada de ese integrado es Schmitt trigger. Si no, no funciona.

Si te pidieron "diseñar un generador de impulsos con una sola puerta not" sin mayores detalles, es porque el tipo de oscilador al que apuntan está relacionado con lo ya visto en el curso. Pero el curso lo estás haciendo vos, no yo, así que no puedo adivinar si se están refiriendo a un oscilador a cristal (o los otros) o si usar compuertas como el 74HC14 es válido.


----------

